# Medical Coding Specialist For Hire



## sabrinasuder (Sep 3, 2010)

To Whom It May Concern:

I would like to apply for a Medical Coding Specialist Position in Northern Colorado, and would even consider Denver, CO for the right position.   I have completed a medical coding course through the U.S. Career Institute and am eager to start my career.  I am taking the CPC (Certified Professional Coder) exam on October 9, 2010.  After passing this exam my credential's will be CPC-A.

I have been in the medical field for 13 years, which some of my duties included being a receptionist, posting payments to patients accounts, sterile processing, and an ophthalmic technician.  Most of my job duties included coding the superbill for the medical coding specialist.   So with the medical coding experience that I have just gained, I have the office experience as well.  I am a detailed oriented person who is passionate about what I do. 

I feel that I would be a great asset to your company.  I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely, 

Sabrina Suder
see below for resume

Objective
Seeking a Medical Coding/Billing position in a clinic/hospital where I can utilize my extensive medical knowledge and strong organizational abilities.

Qualifications Summary
Extremely knowledgeable with regard to Medical Coding guidelines and coding techniques (ICD-9-CM, ICD-10, CPT-4,  HCPCS, and E/M Level of Service).
Proficient in physician coding, inpatient hospital coding, outpatient coding, and facility coding.
Strong knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology, Advanced Medical Terminology and Pharmacology.
Interaction between Medical Coding and Medical Billing including Posting Payments.
Very efficient in Microsoft Office Software, including Word and Excel, and electronic medical record (EMR) system.
Experience in handling medical records, including filing, indexing, and release.
Able to type 55 wpm.
Strong ability to multi-task, organized, disciplined and detailed oriented.

Education
 U.S. Career Institute
Medical Coding Diploma (2010)

Johnson County Community College, KS
Associates Degree  (1998)

Work History and Experience
Student, Medical Coding Program, U.S. Career Institute				   2010	
Student, Nursing Program, Front Range Community College		                   2007-2009
Ophthalmic Assistant, Eye Specialist of Northern Colorado                                                2006-2007
Student, Nursing Undergraduate Classes, Front Range Community College                         2005-2006
Outpatient Surgery Receptionist, Orthopeadic Center of the Rockies		   2004-2005
A/P Billing Clerk, Integrated Medical Resources				   2002-2004

References Available Upon Request


----------

